# Ospedale Santa Corona – Milan – June 2019



## mockney reject (Aug 6, 2019)

_The History_

The construction of a Tuberculosis sanatorium on the outskirts of Milam was proposed as early as 1911, as a forerunner in Italy’s anti-tubercular struggle. Eventually opening in 1924 the sanatorium completely fulfilled the requirements of TB patients. In 1929 more accommodation was needed and further pavilions were built, the first had accommodation for 800 women. In 1930 further buildings were built which could accommodate 1000 children.

Situated in an area covered by magnificent pine forest the sanatorium was built mainly with large contributions from the local population. It was located far away from busy roads and other establishments that could alter the purity of the air. It was hoped that the forest protected it from the winds. The climate of the forest was consistently cooler than in the city, better ventilated in summer and less foggy in autumn. It was believed 
this would help the patients get better.

From 1955 the establishment became mixed use, a sanatorium and a hospital until the 1970s and as a general hospital thereafter. 

The hospital finally closed in 2015 when a neighbouring purpose built hospital opened to replace the ageing buildings of the old sanatorium.

_The Explore

_

Not really much to tell about this one with regards to an explore, Myself and RA got a tip off regarding this place so we headed off, parked up and walked in as it was wide open.

We spent a fair few hours in here and still didn’t get to see it all.

Well worth a visit if you are heading to Italy

The outside was pretty amazing in itself











































The inside has some amazing features and is very easy on the eye
























































But this was all ok, a bit nonchalant, you see this want what we had really gone here for

This was the main event as far as I was concerned

The Chapel

































































​


----------



## brickworx (Aug 6, 2019)

Very nice. Great pics as well. Good work.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow that’s lovely! Very typical Italian architecture but still lovely. Very well captured!


----------

